# Fiamma Awning - self fitting



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Hola Amigos,

I've noticed that it's possible to buy (from Fiamma) roof brackets that require no drilling for fitting a pull-out awning. My questions are as follows:-

Has anyone actually done this to their PVC?
How useful - given problems with wind - is a pull-out awning?
How often do folk use their awnings?

I'm very undecided on what to do. The 'van came with a stand alone/drive away awning but can't see me using that too often unless putting down for a good few days. 

Advice most welcome.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Do you mean the type ( like VWT3 ) that clamp to the gutter rail on Vw's or Mazda Bongo's or vans like that?

Our first camper van was a Bongo that had a Fiamma awning. Very useful for providing shade. We used it in addition to a Venice 200 driveway awning, to give options of use. Later though we changed the 45i awning for a Zip unit to give the benefit of a waterproof & windproof room that was easy to erect in wet weather. Downside, is that not so practical as a 'driveaway' but we used to leave the sides pegged to the ground, so that it left our footprint when off site and ensured no one took over our pitch.

We tend to use the rollout awning all the time on site. even with storm straps. But if the forecast is for heavy rain/ wind overnight we may well pack it away and just leave enough unrolled to give a shelter when stepping outside the side door of the van.

Now that we have an auto sleeper we use seperate side screens to enclose on 2 sides our 45i awning to give a partial enclosed area if bad weather threatens, the end screen can be swopped either end, depending where the wind is blowing from.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

The awning adaptor kits are very easy to fit and do the job they are designed for.

The whole range is listed on the F iammaCare website. I would suggest that as you are in Spain, you source locally due to the postage cost for 'heavy' items going abroad plus you would need an awning which would be astromic to courier.

Peter


----------

